# 24" aqualight over a 30" tank?



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

hey everyone I was looking at the pics of the legs for the coralife aqualights and I was wondering if I can use a 24" light over a 30" tank. Is there enough adjustment in the legs or not? the reason I ask is that there are more lights in 24" for sale and they are cheaper even though they are the same bulb/wattage. thanks


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

I have both 24" and 30" and can tell you the legs of the first one will not work over the second one. Even when the legs are placed at the farthest ends, they still don't amount to 30".


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

what you can try to do is build a brace that goes over the tanks rim front to back and then place the legs on that. i have a 20" light on a 24" tank right now and i used the coralife legs for the bigger fixtures cause it has two securing spots on the legs where they attach to the fixture.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

or build a canopy


----------



## youjin (Apr 1, 2006)

If oi am not wrong, a 24" aqualight use a 21" bulb and since you are using over a 30" tank, you will have dark corners on both ends of the tank. Is that ok with you depending on what you are planning to plant at the 2 ends ?


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

thanks for the replies. Actually the 30" light uses 21" bulbs as well so basically they are the same light just not as much reflector


----------



## K20A2 (Aug 12, 2006)

I run a 24" fixture with a 21" bulb over a 36" tank. I use a glass canopy so it sits right on top, no legs involved. Without light covering all corners of the tank, my stems in the corners have the 'lean' going on. They grow towards the light, so it dosent look as good as it could.


----------

